# Skin book!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

A 300-year-old book that appears to be bound in human skin has been found in northern England, police said Saturday. 

The macabre discovery was made on a central street in Leeds, and officers said the ledger may have been dumped following a burglary. 



Detectives were trying to trace its rightful owner and believe it may have been taken from a dwelling in the area. 

Much of the text is in French, and it was not uncommon around the time of the French Revolution for books to be covered in human skin. 

The practice, known as anthropodermic bibliopegy, was sometimes used in the 18th and 19th centuries when accounts of murder trials were bound in the killer's skin. 

Anatomy books also were sometimes bound in the skin of a dissected cadaver. In World War II, Nazis were accused of using the skin from Holocaust victims to bind books. 

In a brief statement, West Yorkshire police said the ledger, which contained handwriting in black ink, appears to date back to the 1700s, and they appealed to anyone who may be able to help identify the owners of the item to contact authorities. 

West Yorkshire Police put two photographs of the book on their Web site, but officers were unable on Saturday to answer any questions about it, including the book's subject matter. 
:xbones: :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You don't have a picture of this do you?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh God... they probly didn't say the right words and now there is going to be a army of dead people running everywere. Crap....


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

wheres bruce campbell when you need him!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Bruce is waiting for Raimi to get his act together,and ramp-up Evil Dead 4!

Creepy news item RAXL.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

IF and that's a big word, there's an *Evil Dead 4,* I sincerely doubt Raimi will be helming it. He has his hands pretty full with *Spider-Man 3.* Most likely it will be Bruce Campbell himself or someone else directing. I have a few names they could toss into the hat that would do the series justice.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah. Raimi SHOULD do it. But he is being very apathetic,like he has all the time in the world,- Bruce Campbell's aches and pains aren't go to get any better with time! 
Same with Lucas dragging-out Indy for far too long. Isolated on that ranch of his,Lucas seems to think that time will wait for him.Harrison's body won't.
Anyway..Evil Dead 4 has been teased for almost 10 years?? And Raimi sunk the Freddy vs Jason vs Ash movie. Ok..if you have plans...but if not..he should have let them make that movie.

Ginger is back!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Hvan't you two heard? I thought you would have at least Sinister... Its called 'My name is Bruce', Bruce Cambell's directing it. He's Bruce Cambell in the movie but people think he's Ash and has to fight some monster thing. I think thats as close to Evil Dead four as you're gonna get.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Really? I did hear of this..but I didn't know Bruce was directing it!
Fun concept. Anything to keep "the chin" working! 

Does he get to fight Chuck Norris & The Halloween Pumpkin? Since he is playing his REAL self,I don't think Bruce would last too long.

Chuck would take the pumpkin,and plant it on Bruce like a diver's helmet.Then spin-kick him,sending pumpkin bits flying everywhere!
Which would be collected up,and made into a pie,for the poor. 


Thanks Claymud.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah but tis why I'm here. As for Chuck... I don't think so. That would make the movie just explode from awsomness


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

You are right!! Ha ha! (The Real) Chuck shows up,with car trouble,and does all the heavy work fighting the monster. Bruce cheers him on! And gives useless advice. But ends up the hero. Or he could tell everyone to get the heck off of his lawn as the end-credits crawl.

RAXL's (REAL that word again again) Skin Book could be flown in for an appearance! 

Thanks again,Claymud. I'm in a good mood now.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

claymud said:


> Hvan't you two heard? I thought you would have at least Sinister... Its called 'My name is Bruce', Bruce Cambell's directing it. He's Bruce Cambell in the movie but people think he's Ash and has to fight some monster thing. I think thats as close to Evil Dead four as you're gonna get.


 I've heard of it. This still doesn't make it a direct sequel.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Sinister said:


> I've heard of it. This still doesn't make it a direct sequel.


No But Rami's Leaving the door for one open still, thats why Ash wasn't in Freddy Vs Jason, or the second one or somthing like that... Same with Campbell. But I think this is as good as its going to get. (And yes it did take me almost a week to come up with this.)

http://www.bruce-campbell.com/projects/bruce.htm


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

You came through Claymud! That's what counts!


----------

